# Music Ideas



## Cervante (Apr 23, 2010)

I just started running WotBS and I was wondering if anyone had some good ideas for music to play for parts of the campaign, without lyrics preferred but I'm interested in anything, espicially something fast that would give a sense of urgency and danger as my players just moved out into the streets after the bombing.


----------

